# Ersatzlüfter für ARCTIC Liquid Freezer II 280?



## ZAM (17. August 2020)

Moin,

der untere Lüfter meines AIO Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280 hatte einen kleinen, sagen wir mal Unfall  ^^ wodurch ein Rotorblatt beim unteren Lüfter abbrach. Ersatzweise hatte ich mir diese hier geholt:
[URL="https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07GZCRXYX/"]ARCTIC P14 - 140 mm Gehaeuse-Luefter optimiert fuer: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer[/URL]

Laut Handbuch vom Liquid sind die auch verbaut - ich habe aber schon an der Maserung des Logos festgestellt, dass es zumindest kein 1:1-Produkt zum auf dem Liquid verbauten Lüfters ist.

Problem: Der Ersatzlüfter ist definitiv lauter in er Rotation und erzeugt einen wahrnehmbaren, hohen Ton.
Hat jemand eine Empfehlung oder weiß, woher ich original Ersatzlüfter bekomme? ^^


----------



## ZAM (17. August 2020)

Ach schei..e, ich sehe es gerade selbst .. ich habe keinen PWM PST bestellt. 
Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## SaPass (17. August 2020)

Hast du auch den "richtigen" P14 gekauft? Von dem gibt es ein paar unterschiedliche Modelle:
- P14 mit einem 3Pin-Anschluss
- P14 PWM (ich vermute, dass das der richtige ist)
- P14 PWM CO (der hat ein hochwertigeres Lager)

Edit: Zu langsam


----------

